# Francisco Tarrega



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Always admired this great composer.


----------



## tdc

A wonderful composer and virtually everyone in the classical guitar world owes him a debt of gratitude for transcribing Albeniz' piano works for guitar, as well as having a huge influence on modern technique and how the guitar is commonly performed. The forerunner to the great Segovia - Tarrega's works are still hugely relevant in the guitar repertoire. I'm currently working on his Capricho Arabe - a brillant piece, and possibly my favorite Tarrega composition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Did Nokia ever acknowledge using Tarrega's Gran Valse? I played it two years ago and whenever I went busking and played that piece people used to say "hey I recognise that....but I can't remember where I've heard it..."

:lol:


----------



## Haydninplainsight

A great composer who left a deep impression on classical guitar music. Caprichio Arabe is one of my all time favourite pieces for the instrument.


----------



## christomacin

"Francisco de Asís Tárrega y Eixea (21 November 1852 - 15 December 1909) was a Spanish composer and classical guitarist of the Romantic period. He is known for such pieces as Recuerdos de la Alhambra. He is often called "the father of classical guitar" and is considered one of the greatest guitarists of all time, As a composer Tárrega was conservative, his style was similar to the general trends in the second half of the 19th century. A virtuoso on his instrument, he was known as the "Sarasate of the guitar".


----------

